# Italic nib



## PTownSubbie (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a customer looking for a fountain pen with an italic nib. Will these nibs fit our kits? Does anyone know where I can find one of these nibs?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 21, 2012)

You moght want to contact Richard Binder to grind you one. I think he would if you supply the nib and I also think but I can be wrong that he would require a broad nib.
Here is a link to his Italic nibs:
RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 21, 2012)

I get them from Anthony Turchetta but they are 14k goldl nibs. 
wholesale gold nibs - 14K gold nibs - Baron nibs

If an italic nib is the same as calligraphy nib then Craft Supplies has one: Artisan Calligraphy #5 Fountain Pen Nib | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA   I have not used one of these.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Dan_F (Dec 28, 2012)

First you need to talk to your customer to see exactly what he is looking for. There are different types of italic nibs.  Cheaper ones have no tipping material, better ones do. Low cost, commercially produced fountain pens like Lamy, TWSBI, some Pilots, offer stub or italic nibs with no tipping material. More expensive pens will feature tipping material that has been ground to various degrees of"sharpness", from stub, to cursive italic, to crisp italic. The sharper the grind, the greater the line variation, but the more careful you need to be in how you hold the pen in order not to catch the paper. 

Richard's Pens has a good description of these nibs. He is no longer doing nib work unless you buy the pen from him, but there are several other nib meisters out there who can perform the work, Greg Minuskin for one. 

You can make a pretty decent italic by grinding a steel Meister nib broad, which will provide a a tipped italic up to about 1mm wide. 

To learn more about such things, visit The Fountain Pen Network. http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

Dan


----------



## Dustygoose (Dec 28, 2012)

Try here too

Edison Pen Company: Fountain Nibs


----------

